# Stockings was done last week OCT 10-14th



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Clear Creek and the Fork got there stockings last week if anyone wanted to know and the Mad I believe the week before that a lot of the fish are 8 inches with quite a few just over 8" as I just got off the phone with my friend in Athens who heads up the southern district. Clear Creek recived 3500 fish. unsure about Clear Fork but I think they usually get 10,00 fish or so. any ?'s e-mail me at [email protected] and put something fishing in the subject/OGF so I know it's not spam or crap e-mail Later Matt


----------



## HillShepherd (Jul 6, 2005)

I encourage all to pass by the pods and allow them to settle in and spread out. As posted on the Mad River Outfitters Site (http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/fishing reports.htm#Mad River) 
"* Please note- yes the river was stocked recently and you may encounter large pods of yearling brown trout. Best to move away from the pods and leave them be.....don't throw the tiny dries. With a 10% mortality rate on these guys after catching them, putting 30 to hand in an afternoon can do some real damage to the population."

Got an email from someone trying to promote this "new" fly they designed saying they caught 8 fish in 45 minutes on the clearfork in the park...pretty impressive right after a stocking.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes this is true you shouldn't fish to the new pods but then again I was told by my friend with the ODNR to go out and enjoy a day and hook up with a few of these new fish.But you have to know when is the right time to stop and move on if you catch 3 to 6 fish in a few minutes I'd say move on to a new hole and start again. And if the fish swallows your fly just cut the line at the hook it's easier on the fish and so you will lose a fly I'd rather loose a fly then kill a fish trying to dig the fly out of it. Clear Creek has many larger fish to catch if you don't mind the walk and it would be worth your time to do so as there are hold overs that will knock your socks off if you hook up with one of them. There are plenty of older fish down here to catch that will be between 12 and 18 plus inches long. Both from 1 st. hand experience and from the report from ODNR 's last shocking which was done 2 yrs ago with them finding a plus 18 inch/over 2 lbs fish in Clear Creek and many in the 14 inch range. Later Matt If you want to go after some real big fish go to the fork in the park and try for some of the older brood stock they put in before all the bait/steel headers catch them all for there eggs to fish with up north I'm not trying to start a fight with the Steel head folks but they all so know who I'm talking about and what they do with the brood fish once they are caught. Later Matt if anyone wants to talk more about this feel free to e-mail me off this board at [email protected] and just an FYI folks I know with the ODNR 's southern office keeps tabs on things said on these subjects. Later Matt


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

HillShepherd & Matt (Stonefly71) are right! I am a fisherman, and I'll be D%$ned if hitting newly stocked trout is sport! Call me sivck, but I want to tell my friends that I actually "enticed" my catch.

Matt...I hadn't seen your posts here or on FAOL for awhile & was getting concerned about you. How's the back buddy? I'll keep in touch...we STILL have to team up on the "fork" now "gold panner"!!
Mike


----------



## Sheitown (May 10, 2004)

when do the brood's usually get put in the lower fork? I have a young son would love to catch a big trout in a river and this sounds like the best chance.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

they should have went in at the same time as the other fish if they put any in at all. Later Matt but theres still some nice fish to be had up there my biggest which was caught out of the park was 22 inches long.Later


----------



## HillShepherd (Jul 6, 2005)

Sheitown, 

Broods do not go in until sometime later, not at the same time as the little guys. They do not last too long, but are a blast to cach.


----------

